# Hello Again Hello



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I dam well hope I am back now having tried for weeks to get a new password

Dave


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You are, and you're going strong!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello!

I gave up and now just wait for a thread update to come through and access the forum that way! Just hope that people keep posting


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

assortlist said:


> Hello, nice to meet you


Hummmmm, not another add for 'services' rendered.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

assortlist said:


> Hello, nice to meet you


Are the Leeds Escorts in your signature MK1s or MK2s and do you have any reasonably priced RS1800s? I've always wanted to have one sideways.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

assortlist said:


> Hello, nice to meet you


I think this bloke put a like on one of my posts from *2018* this morning.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh err!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> I think this bloke put a like on one of my posts from *2018* this morning.


My mistake, this was not the person, it was someone who is now living in Australia, but born in Germany.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't see a problem with that Jan - it could mean he's been searching for information and found something useful.

Better that than someone coming on n making no effort?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ooops, sorry Jan, got waylaid while writing my post!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing useful Jean, it was a jokey comment I made about the blue question mark lot of us were getting at one time.


----------

